
Ask HN: Ought I purchase a Dell XPS 15? - atsushin
I&#x27;ve heard conflicting views from users. Some love it, use it as their daily driver, and swear by the laptop and others just rage on and on about the problems they&#x27;ve seen especially about the coil whine.
======
gbtw
Does it still have coil whine? If so are you going to work in a quiet room a
lot? I have an xps13 and ended up getting noise canceling headphones because
its annoying.

